# 'new replies to your posts' am getting updates on old posts



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 


how can I stop old  thread replies from comming up  in 'replies to your posts' ?

I have  


Weight Watchers 
Wessex fertility
and Belly Club 

Which I havnt posted on for  ages ! 


Is there  any way ya can remove them, have tried  diferent  combinations  
in profile  but  nothing seems to  stop them updating me .
And  tried to  un click  'notify'  but it  wasnt active to start  with . 

(bet it's  something really simple )

luv  Sue


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Sue,

Don't know answer to your question but I glad you asked as I would like to know how to do that too!! Great minds eh? 

Suzee xx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

suzee  

deffo!  it  can get a bit upsetting,  cos  some of the  subjetcs  dont  apply to me anymore .

Luv Sue


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

In your profile you can see your topic subscriptions

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;sa=notification

You need to select the topics you no longer want to be notified on and then click on the [Unsubscribe] button.

Tony
x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Tony said:


> In your profile you can see your topic subscriptions
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;sa=notification
> 
> ...


Ta Tony , but I have nothing listed as being notified 

This is a copy of what it says . I'm stumped truly stumped now 

Profile 
SMF allows you to be notified of replies to posts, newly posted topics, and forum announcements. You can change those settings here, or oversee the topics and boards you are currently receiving notifications for. 
Receive forum announcements and important notifications by email.
Receive reply notification only for the first unread reply.
Turn notification on when you post or reply to a topic.

For topics and boards I've requested notification on, notify me of: Replies and moderation Moderation only if I started the topic Only replies Nothing at all

Current Topic Notifications 
You are not currently receiving any notifications from topics.

To receive notifications from a topic, click the "notify" button while viewing it.

Current Board Notifications 
You aren't receiving notifications on any boards right now.

To request notifications from a specific board, click the "notify" button in the index of that board.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Your profile has two pages of notifications? I'll clear them, let me know how it goes.

Tony
x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi
sorry to jump in but when I check the "new replies to your posts" link, I keep getting the new replies on the request to join work issues board.  When I look on my profile, although there are loads of topics on there, this board isn't listed.  How do I stop it from appearing cos I really don't need to know every time someone asks for access to the work issues board!

Ta!

Nix
x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Tony said:


> Your profile has two pages of notifications? I'll clear them, let me know how it goes.
> 
> Tony
> x


Really? two pages . I couldnt see any lol

ta Tony


----------

